# Coming back when off the lead



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Has anyone got any suggestions as to how to get my 5 month old viszla to come back when off the lead, if it's just me and the kids he's great but if he sees someone or another dog he's off, in his world everyone and everything is there just to fuss and play with him! I've tried all sorts of treats but he prefers to play. He's an absolutely beautiful fun loving dog and great with the kids but it is a concern that he could scare someones child. I do put him back on his lead if I see something or someone but sometimes he hears them before i see them. I don't really want to use an extender lead because my boys are only 5 and 6 and I'm scared that they will get caught up in the lead. Any tips will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

keep up the training .they get a little hound headed at times.by this I mean there is always a smell or a sight to be investigated and thats what they mean to do.These dogs were born to hunt and they will always do this, treats are not going to always work I say again training and good training is the only thing that will work.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks for the reply I'll keep at it, he really is a star


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Yep. I agree with Onenotenough. My V is now 11 months old and she is really good at coming back. I went to a friends house in the weekend who is a on a farm and I left her outside the house. She never went more than about 100ft from the back door. If I went out and whistled she would always come running back out of a bush nearby.

Coming back must always be a happy experience. So no matter what the dog has done (good or bad) always give her praise for returning. Cause no matter what you always want her to come to you when you want. Also never chase the dog, particulary the kids. Otherwise running away from you becomes a game.


----------



## englishvizsla (Nov 28, 2008)

My V is also 5 months old now and is pretty good at coming back when called.

From the very first time we took him and let him off lead my husband and I created a game where we would split up and one of us walk down one side of the field and the other would walk down the middle of the field. We would then keep calling him to us in turn so he was running from one to the other of us and he was given a treat each time he came when called. This has really helped as when we call him to "come" now he just views it all as part of the game and I would say 75% of the time he comes when first called. (It's also a great way to wear him out quickly!!)


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

I am always on the scent for games to play with the dog. This sounds like a good idea, I will give it a try.

Hide & seek is the best one so far. I make the dog wait and then whistle her when I am hidden. It is hallarious to watch her run around trying to find you. However with the tracking training I have done she is now starting to run straight to me so I need to start doing it down at the park where we have more space. Making her find the kids is also quite fun as well.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks englishviszla and madaboutviszla for the advice we have done the running from one to the other and as a rule 80% of the time he's great its mainly if he's playing with another dog he won't come back, if it's just us he's great, will keep up with the treats and he always gets a love when he comes back cause he's too cute to be mad with,


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

My V is 11 months and I had the same problem of recalling her when she was playing with other dogs when she was younger. I don't know if you could ever get total recall when they are off having fun with their mates!

She is not so bad now. What I did was get something the dog really wants, say some meat or a toy. Make the dog sit at your side and wait. Throw the meat out about 15ft. MAke the dog wait. Then say OK. When the dog gets about halfway there give her a stern NO and then a nice COME. Make her sit and repeat once or twice more and then let her have it. The first time you do this you may have to take the meat off the dog and then start again until it gets the idea.

Don't make this excercise a battle of wills. Just do it a couple of times and make sure it has a happy outcome for the dog.

The idea is that the dog learns that it can't always have what it wants and you are the pack leader. Once you get this going get a friends dog and try the same thing with the friends dog being the treat. You should find that you start to get more control.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Goodness. I know exactly what you mean. My "pup" is now 18 months and just drops everything when there's another dog involved which gets embarrassing when you're out on the trail. He thinks all dogs are put on earth to play with him. Not every dog appreciates this! Everyone has really great advice but I just wanted to throw one more thing out there.

At the suggestion of a trainer, I take my dog to the dog park where it's acceptable to have your dog play with other dogs  and when they're playing with another dog, when you see a break in the action if even for the slightest moment, call them to you (assuming you've already trained them with a recall command) and treat with something yummy (ours loves hot dogs), lavishly praise, then give them the release command and allow them to go back and play. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat. This teaches your dog that it doesn't mean it's time to go or that they have to stop playing every time they're recalled. It's also teaching them to listen to you when they're in the throws of puppy playtime passion.

I gotta tell you, I'm seeing good improvement when we're out on the trail and he bee-lines it towards another dog. He's not 100%, but he'll stop and come running back. And if the owner is OK with Loki approaching, I'll give him the release command.

Good luck! I also think that's just how puppys are!


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks for the tip Vlicked will try that when out with my friend and her pup (a 4month old ridgeback) and see how it goes !!!!!


----------

